# startx hangs on virtualbox 4.0.4/FreeBSD 8.1



## siegfried01 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm running virtual box 4.0.4 on windows 7/64bits to install FreeBSD 8.1/64bits.

When I type *startx* I get 3 xterms and a nice display and then it hangs. The mouse does not work and the keyboard does not work.

Thanks,
siegfried


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you have dbus and hal enabled in /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 4, 2011)

As wblock said add this 2 lines on /etc/rc.conf

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## siegfried01 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Still hangs*

New notebook. I'm now running FreeBSD 8.2 i386.

I tried that and it still hangs. Here is the /etc/rc.conf. Did I commit a typo?


```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Mon Mar  7 15:21:18 2011
# Created: Mon Mar  7 15:21:18 2011
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="FreeBSD_8_2_i368_01.lan"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
moused_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2011)

siegfried01 said:
			
		

> The mouse does not work and the keyboard does not work.



[thread=4224]Sticky: Configuring X - read before you ask questions![/thread]


----------



## siegfried01 (Mar 9, 2011)

*It is working now! Thanks!*

The kind folks at my local linux users group showed me how to manipulate the virtual box window and eventually *startx* produced the XWindows display. Maybe I did not wait long enough. Maybe I had to switch to full screen mode. I'm looking for a check box to mark this as resolved -- I guess this forum does not have that feature.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 9, 2011)

Please describe what you did so that others can benefit.  VirtualBox 3.whatever just opens a window of the size requested in xorg.conf.


----------



## zspider (Nov 10, 2012)

siegfried01 said:
			
		

> When I type *startx* I get 3 xterms and a nice display and then it hangs.
> Thanks,



Sounds like you got the default X windows environment, you need to install a desktop and specify it in your .xinitrc file. Unless of course you want to use the default.


----------

